# Natural water or Filtered water?



## stoner (May 4, 2007)

Hi im a first time grower is it better to use water from a stream or water from your house?


----------



## Burner420 (May 4, 2007)

from a stream for sure bro !!!!!


----------



## Firepower (May 4, 2007)

BIG NONO to filtered water... DONT USE IT... if the stream water is inaccesible then use distilled water or tap water that has sat around in an open container for 48 hours first..


----------



## Kindbud (May 4, 2007)

naural stream,creek,pon,lake water is alot beter then regular tap water the reason is because of all the minreals and nutes it has in it unless the creek or stream etc is polluted then dont use the water from it.......... my plants grow right next to a stream so i water them with water from the stream when the need water


----------



## stoner (May 4, 2007)

thanks, how much should i give the plant... like a water cycle?


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 4, 2007)

stoner said:
			
		

> Hi im a first time grower is it better to use water from a stream or water from your house?


 
There are a couple of ways to look at this issue man.

Water from a stream or lake, pond or whatever, will have lots of things in it besides water. Little water critters, some guys oil change, a little cow pee, it depends on where this water is....

If you live in Montana in the wild where there might only be some moose pee in it, then you're lucky and should use it every time.

If you live in Manhattan, over a bakery with a stream running down the curb, then don't use it man! It will make you glow in the dark.

Filtered water can mean a lot of things. Do you mean Reverse Osmosis filtering? If so, yes, that's a good way to filter out the nasties and have good chlorine free, contaminate free water.

If you mean you're taking that water from the curb and running it through a Mr. Coffee filter, then, can I use you for a light to see where I'm going? Hahahahahahaha.

Tap water from "city water" has LOTS of chlorine in it. No, that's pretty nasty stuff for a plant. The fluoride makes their teeth look good tho'.

Between the humor, I hope I helped you a little.

Good luck man!


----------



## stoner (May 4, 2007)

k, thanks


----------



## Kindbud (May 4, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> There are a couple of ways to look at this issue man.
> 
> Water from a stream or lake, pond or whatever, will have lots of things in it besides water. Little water critters, some guys oil change, a little cow pee, it depends on where this water is....
> 
> ...


 
lol yeah moose pee thier isnt any moose around wear i live lol only deer i wish their wear some moose it would be fun to hunt one of them big bad boys lol well my stream is pretty clean so yeah it all depends on how the stream is and how clean the water is


----------



## TheDrowner (May 4, 2007)

Stream water is better.

You could filter the stream water if you were REALLY concerned about what little things might be in there.

e.g Wood,Dead bugs,Algae, Little rocks.

The above is just a suggestion.  

Peace.


----------



## stoner (May 7, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Dewayne (May 10, 2007)

Definately it would be natural water in most cases unless like kindbud said if it was dilluted or something.

When it rains, i actually have 5 gallon buckets lining the shed, about 15 or so and i save that rain water and use it to water my plants after the rain.

They love rain water it seems, they grow so much better using it than regular tap water it seems.


----------



## Kindbud (May 10, 2007)

yup yup natural water is always the best unless its polluted!!! then its not lol duh


----------



## 85cannabliss (May 10, 2007)

so can i use the water from the lake nearby?

there are ducks, swans and lots of people fish there, so theres some sh*t in it for ferts -  and its only about 2 mins walk away.


----------



## Dewayne (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, if there's life there that's a good sign. I'd definately walk there and use that water rather than tap water.


----------



## Dewayne (May 11, 2007)

mhm, tis exactly what i do!


----------



## Dewayne (May 11, 2007)

lol it's fine bro.


----------



## sicnarf (May 23, 2007)

Hi guys long time no posting. For all those that know me and my hydro grow setup and design...well it went awesome! But now im taking my WW out doors and just wondering if leave city/tap water out for 48 would make it real safe to water plants with? Input please. Happy growing.


----------



## stoner (May 28, 2007)

is it too late to start a crop now?


----------

